# BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS "Welcome to the Darkside" 2012 tax specials



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## maniacos760 (May 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

*BMH Piston kits*

_*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck

$195.00 for complete kit









Pictured with optional anodized upgrade


Mini Monster dumps (show polished)

$200.00


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

now thats a tax deal..


----------



## 6impala3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Is there a tax special on these pumps???????


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Let's do it!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*bump er*_


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

ima call u tomorrow  got busy 2day


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

do they sell the rear axle mounts for the Tacoma conversion?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Picked up a set up today. Thanks fam!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

14 telescopics and 4 3/4 ton springs in stock?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you know where i can find some Cadillac Hydraulic Switch Extensions?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> ima call u tomorrow  got busy 2day


:thumbsup:



regal ryda said:


> do they sell the rear axle mounts for the Tacoma conversion?


:yes:



Hannibal Lector said:


> Picked up a set up today. Thanks fam!


:h5:



.TODD said:


> 14 telescopics and 4 3/4 ton springs in stock?


14'' tele in stock.. no more 4 3/4.:happysad:. but we got 4 1/2 



DKM ATX said:


> Do you know where i can find some Cadillac Hydraulic Switch Extensions?


hit up the homies at coronado customs 928-580-8196 ask for don pedro.:cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...


*IS THIS PRICE SHIPPED?*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


> Do you know where i can find some Cadillac Hydraulic Switch Extensions?


_Coronado Customs in Yuma Az carries engraved billet switch extensions, engraved billet switch plates and dump bodies. The Southwest BMH Family. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IS THIS PRICE SHIPPED?*


plus shipping


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> plus shipping


answer the phone my girl trying to order my kit... lol :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

90towncar said:


> answer the phone my girl trying to order my kit... lol :run:


got it homie.. thanks for your order


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> got it homie.. thanks for your order


THANK YOU!!! :run:Can't wait.... Just shoot me a tracking when it ships so I can make sure somebodys home to get it...


----------



## montecarlo79 (Feb 21, 2010)

I got a shop out here in Orange County, Cali. Do u guys do wholesale accounts?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> do they sell the rear axle mounts for the Tacoma conversion?


price to tx


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...





maniacos760 said:


> :thumbsup:





BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> _*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck
> 
> $195.00 for complete kit
> 
> ...


Nice...good lookin out! :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the deals


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

how long will this last?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

SCLA said:


> how long will this last?


till we run out of 100 kits :cheesy:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the homies


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Need a new multi battery charger PayPal ready shipped to 91325


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## PHUKET (Jan 27, 2009)

*THANKS GUYS GOT MY STUFF IN.......*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for the rear axle mounts


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

yall open tomorrow?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> how much for the rear axle mounts


pm sent.. :cheesy:



.TODD said:


> yall open tomorrow?


negative ghost rider.. we closed on the weekends :tongue:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

PHUKET said:


> *THANKS GUYS GOT MY STUFF IN.......*


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> pm sent.. :cheesy:


didn't get nada :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> didn't get nada :dunno:


pm sent again :cheesy:


----------



## smileysun (Jul 3, 2011)

Ordered my kit today :cheesy: Gunna attempt my first install. Big thanks to BMH and all the forum members for sharing your wealth of knowledge :worship:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Need a new multi battery charger PayPal ready shipped to 91325


do you have any checked your we'd site and saw them??:dunno:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:cheesy:


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

Been waiting for this.....what's the ticket to make this a three pump ?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

smileysun said:


> Ordered my kit today :cheesy: Gunna attempt my first install. Big thanks to BMH and all the forum members for sharing your wealth of knowledge :worship:


You got some local help  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Great choice with ur set up.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

u guys got mini coils?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for tge fam!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::wave:


Hannibal Lector said:


> Great choice with ur set up.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> do you have any checked your we'd site and saw them??:dunno:


225$ plus shipping



dalstunter said:


> Been waiting for this.....what's the ticket to make this a three pump ?



if you want to make it a single dump asm.. add 350$ if you want it to be a dbl dump asm.. add 370$


NYC68droptop said:


> u guys got mini coils?


yes.. 95$


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck

$195.00 for complete kit









Pictured with optional anodized upgrade


Mini Monster dumps (show polished)

$200.00


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

how much 4 a 3 pump y block w/adex 1 inch


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> how much 4 a 3 pump y block w/adex 1 inch


pm sent


----------



## Sharriff (Feb 17, 2012)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...


Hi Sorry for ignorance, I am from South Africa, Please assist with my questions, what can this kit do, Front & back / Side by Side / 3 wheel and pancake and do you ship to South Africa

Thanks Sharriff


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Sharriff said:


> Hi Sorry for ignorance, I am from South Africa, Please assist with my questions, what can this kit do, Front & back / Side by Side / 3 wheel and pancake and do you ship to South Africa
> 
> Thanks Sharriff


yes we ship world wide.. & you answerd your question


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Pjay said:


> :inout:


sup player. it was nice to see you guys.. see you 2moro :h5:


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

how much for a piston pump and what does it include


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

M keep it a hush!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Progressives Rider said:


> how much for a piston pump and what does it include


do you want jus the pump only.. or do you want the complete pump w/fittings & dump.. chrome or raw :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> M keep it a hush!


:shh: :ninja:


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

just the pump no fittings no dump. raw is fine. does it include the motor and the gear also.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Progressives Rider said:


> just the pump no fittings no dump. raw is fine. does it include the motor and the gear also.


570$ in raw.. yes mtr & gear included


----------



## loloky (Feb 9, 2012)

Send me order info [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck

$195.00 for complete kit









Pictured with optional anodized upgrade


Mini Monster dumps (show polished)

$200.00


----------



## Sharriff (Feb 17, 2012)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes we ship world wide.. & you answerd your question


Cool Can i use this kit to set up with torsion bar front and leaf springs in the rear, or do you have a cheaper kit that does not do the 3 wheel motion, what will be shipping cost to South Africa, and please can you send me packaging dimentions and weights so i can get some shipping charges on my side


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...


How much to upgrade to hard line on the pump hoses only?


----------



## 6impala3 (Feb 2, 2012)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> How much to upgrade to hard line on the pump hoses only?


 X2


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

whats the price for a rear set up chrome on chrome one dump? thanks.


----------



## 86 mc (Feb 23, 2012)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

do u still still have gen 3 piston kits up for sale. how do i go about on purchasing this items.


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Wen does this sale end?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

They said in another post once they sell 100 kits :dunno:


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...


How much to ship to 79705 homie in west Texas?


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

how much for the kit with #8 hoses to the front lmk thx


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Better hurry!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

need a complete pair 16" cylinders with powerballs & mounts minus the coils shipped to 97211 how much and can u post pic of setup thnxz


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...


Thats what Im talking about!!!! How do I get you the money? I was wondering how much more to swap out the rear cylinders for 18`s?! LMK Im ready!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

whats the ticket for a kit to 68112


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Big ups to Ron , Big M and the Blackmagic fam came out here and put it down


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just placed my order over the phone! My first setup with you guys..Hella juiced! Can't wait! Thanks BMH! -Alan G


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HELL NAH BIG AL,YOU WOULD'VE GOT BROKE CLEAN FOOD OR GET STUCK FOR SURE.JUST SAYIN:biggrin:RIDERS CHECK THE LINK

http://gaugemagazine.com/article/rob...ic-1330369534/


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> ...


nice


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> HELL NAH BIG AL,YOU WOULD'VE GOT BROKE CLEAN FOOD OR GET STUCK FOR SURE.JUST SAYIN:biggrin:RIDERS CHECK THE LINK
> 
> http://gaugemagazine.com/article/rob...ic-1330369534/


damn... that truck is hitting good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

Placed my order earlier with one of your reps......waiting on confirmation.....thanks guys


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

This offer still going on?


----------



## hoppn cubanito (Mar 13, 2010)

Pricing on adjustable lowers for a regal?


----------



## AIRLECTRA (Nov 18, 2004)

Have been calling to order the "tax time special" since it was posted but your business phone# is not available to my area. I have sent pm's but have not recieved any responses... Is there another # i can try? Calling from Canada.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Get your set ups while they still got. I just ordered 2 more. Ttt for the fam


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant get a hold of u guys got didferent number


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

AIRLECTRA said:


> Have been calling to order the "tax time special" since it was posted but your business phone# is not available to my area. I have sent pm's but have not recieved any responses... Is there another # i can try? Calling from Canada.


*702-222-2112*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> How much to upgrade to hard line on the pump hoses only?


pm sent 



6impala3 said:


> X2


:thumbsupm sent



FajitasOnGRill956 said:


> whats the price for a rear set up chrome on chrome one dump? thanks.


pm sent 



86 mc said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> > To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

one tax special kit to zip code 75149 - thank you!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

maximus63 said:


> one tax special kit to zip code 75149 - thank you!!


PM SENT


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

whats the diffrence from them polished dumps and your LV's or can you get the LVs polished and chromed for 200.00 still


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

on sent to 79601 abilene texas with a 14" cylinder upgrade in the rear and one 3/4 block upgrade with 3/4 stucci check if possible? thanks fellas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

latinxs said:


> whats the diffrence from them polished dumps and your LV's or can you get the LVs polished and chromed for 200.00 still


the chromed & polished lv image dumps are 225$ 


84Cuttinthrough said:


> on sent to 79601 abilene texas with a 14" cylinder upgrade in the rear and one 3/4 block upgrade with 3/4 stucci check if possible? thanks fellas


it will be 980$.. plus shipping..ill send you a pm the total price shipped.we can do the 14'' upgrade for 20$. . --sorry but no upgrades on the blocks or checks :happysad:


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

How much shipped to 33811 pm me back asap with a phone number please...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

jrzstyle93 said:


> How much shipped to 33811 pm me back asap with a phone number please...


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

whats the diffrence from them monster polished dumps and your LV's


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking for a 3 pump setup, how much shipped to 76543


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

latinxs said:


> whats the diffrence from them monster polished dumps and your LV's


the mini monster looks like the og monster dump.. single port in single port out.. the LV image dumps has the looks of an adel ll dump but the pressure is on the top of the dbl port side.. & the return is on the single side.. 



resname93 said:


> Looking for a 3 pump setup, how much shipped to 76543


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*just wanted to say thanks for all your orders.:thumbsup:. we are do'n our best to get everyone's orders out a.s.a.p..:run:

just remember we are a small family owned shop do'n our best to get out your orders in a timely manner.:happysad:. once again thank you for your patience..

black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*just wanted to say thanks for all your orders.:thumbsup:. we are do'n our best to get everyone's orders out a.s.a.p..:run:just remember we are a small family owned shop do'n our best to get out your orders in a timely manner.:happysad:. once again thank you for your patience.. black magic hydraulics*_


sup perm???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

redline said:


> sup perm???


:run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

6impala3 said:


> Is there a tax special on these pumps???????


how much for these


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> how much for these


1250$.. hit me up at the shop.. i got your pump heads ready to ship..


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

Come on now.......I'm anxious :/


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup M hit me with the shippin


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dalstunter said:


> Come on now.......I'm anxious :/


:sprint:



Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup M hit me with the shippin


on??? :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

hno:


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

Ordered last Tuesday to 44130 just wondering if it shipped out yet? You provide tracking number or no? Thanks boss


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

A BUMP FOR BLACK MAGIC,KEEP DOIN' WHAT YOU'RE DOIN' RON,PERM,OJ AND JESSICA,MUCH LUV FROM AZ...SEE YA IN MESA


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dalstunter said:


> Ordered last Tuesday to 44130 just wondering if it shipped out yet? You provide tracking number or no? Thanks boss


what was you order & name :biggrin:



no games 62 63 said:


> A BUMP FOR BLACK MAGIC,KEEP DOIN' WHAT YOU'RE DOIN' RON,PERM,OJ AND JESSICA,MUCH LUV FROM AZ...SEE YA IN MESA


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck

$195.00 for complete kit









Pictured with optional anodized upgrade


Mini Monster dumps (show polished)

$200.00


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Received my order yesterday, top notch products :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*just wanted to say thanks for all your orders.:thumbsup:. we are do'n our best to get everyone's orders out a.s.a.p..:run:

just remember we are a small family owned shop do'n our best to get out your orders in a timely manner.:happysad:. once again thank you for your patience..

black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for calling back yesterday.....much appreciated boss


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

12" rear cylinders shipped to 93441. Thanks


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

milian70 said:


> 12" rear cylinders shipped to 93441. Thanks


we can take care of you right here in the 805 on all specials:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like u guys may need a extra hand


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

CROWDS91 said:


> we can take care of you right here in the 805 on all specials:thumbsup:


Sounds good..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dalstunter said:


> Thanks for calling back yesterday.....much appreciated boss


:thumbsup:



milian70 said:


> 12" rear cylinders shipped to 93441. Thanks


check out joeys custom wheel & tire.. there our bmh distributor in your area.. 805-922-5019 



CROWDS91 said:


> we can take care of you right here in the 805 on all specials:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:





Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks like u guys may need a extra hand


:chuck: :run:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

When does the sale end i still gotta file my taxes


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> When does the sale end i still gotta file my taxes


:around:


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

As soon as they sell 100 kits. Could be today, could be tomorrow


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_We just shipped out 3 more kits today out of Yuma. _


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Don Pedro said:


> _We just shipped out 3 more kits today out of Yuma. _


 sup :wave:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Pjay said:


> sup :wave:


What up Playa.:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> When does the sale end i still gotta file my taxes


when we sale out of kits.. :sprint:



dalstunter said:


> As soon as they sell 100 kits. Could be today, could be tomorrow


:run: 



Don Pedro said:


> :around:


:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ima tell u right now. I know for sure they sold over 1oo kits. Believe that!


----------



## backyardhitters (Mar 2, 2012)

just got in my order looks great thanks again fellas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

backyardhitters said:


> just got in my order looks great thanks again fellas


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got mine today  thanks again


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 450764
> got mine today  thanks again


:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Don Pedro said:


> What up Playa.:nicoderm:


Just here buried with work at the shop n u


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Pjay said:


> Just here buried with work at the shop n u


Same here my :ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup fam!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BMH TTT!


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

You guys make it to mine yet? I was 7 out on Friday......going to 44130 thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*bump er*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dalstunter said:


> You guys make it to mine yet? I was 7 out on Friday......going to 44130 thanks


:run: :inout: :sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Got'm bro.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*bump er*_


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

6impala3 said:


> Is there a tax special on these pumps???????


CAN I GET A PRICE FOR THESE LMK


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

? are u guys coming down to the mesa show in az this month ? if u guys are . are u guys bringing down any of those kits


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

pm sent!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*chipp* _*er*


:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup bro!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

westtexasshotcalla said:


> CAN I GET A PRICE FOR THESE LMK


1250$ :biggrin:



phxmarlo said:


> ? are u guys coming down to the mesa show in az this month ? if u guys are . are u guys bringing down any of those kits


:yes:



1SJESR said:


> pm sent!


:thumbsup:



Pjay said:


> :wave:


:wave:


Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup bro!


:inout:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BMH TTT

Big M check your PM


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> 1250$.. hit me up at the shop.. i got your pump heads ready to ship..


and that come with everything shown in the pic? The Adex/Adel dump, fittings, hardline and all?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

check pm and get at me thanks.......


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> BMH TTT
> 
> Big M check your PM






Tage said:


> and that come with everything shown in the pic? The Adex/Adel dump, fittings, hardline and all?


simon :thumbsup:



90towncar said:


> check pm and get at me thanks.......






magoo said:


> BUMP


:h5:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> simon :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Im guessing thats a yes lol... And If I wanted it all chrome, how much extra would that be?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Tage said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> > simon :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> _*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck
> 
> $195.00 for complete kit
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

Kit came today, thanks guys looks great


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dalstunter said:


> Kit came today, thanks guys looks great


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

6impala3 said:


> Is there a tax special on these pumps???????


HOW MUCH>???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> HOW MUCH>???


1250$ :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup fam!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck

$195.00 for complete kit









Pictured with optional anodized upgrade


Mini Monster dumps (show polished)

$200.00


----------



## Rony420 (Jan 8, 2010)

I need a price on 2 3/4 ton precuts and a 1 foot #8 hose for my front pump. zip code 64124 this for a 95 towncar i want a bigger 3 wheel with 14 cylinders


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Rony420 said:


> I need a price on 2 3/4 ton precuts and a 1 foot #8 hose for my front pump. zip code 64124 this for a 95 towncar i want a bigger 3 wheel with 14 cylinders


pm sent


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

how much for some chrome extended shocks for a 86 cutlass?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup fam!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin::420:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Do you guys make magic balls for the fat stick cylinders? Do you guys carry mini coils? Thinking of going coil over, using mini coils and fat sticks on the front of my '54 Chevy...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Black86Cutty said:


> how much for some chrome extended shocks for a 86 cutlass?


we dont carry chrome shocks :happysad:



-NO NAME- said:


> Do you guys make magic balls for the fat stick cylinders? Do you guys carry mini coils? Thinking of going coil over, using mini coils and fat sticks on the front of my '54 Chevy...


yes we do.. we got the pwr balls & mini coils that you need :biggrin:


----------



## Grits24 (Mar 26, 2012)

does it include the shipping or is it separate for the 2 Pump chrome Performance kit?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Grits24 said:


> does it include the shipping or is it separate for the 2 Pump chrome Performance kit?


shipping not included :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*Generation III*_ Piston kits (raw finish) Upgrade your standard pump and get more zip for your buck

$195.00 for complete kit









Pictured with optional anodized upgrade


Mini Monster dumps (show polished)

$200.00


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the deals.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT what up big Ron...


----------



## 88wagon (Jul 16, 2011)

if i wanted to put an order in now and pay for it could i .. my wife will be down there april 9th to pick it up .. hit me back please


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

88wagon said:


> if i wanted to put an order in now and pay for it could i .. my wife will be down there april 9th to pick it up .. hit me back please


yes no problem.. jus give us a call 1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112 :cheesy:


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

How long is this deal going on for and how much shipped to 84120 with the piston on up grade


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

charlies85cutti said:


> How long is this deal going on for and how much shipped to 84120 with the piston on up grade


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

pm a price for a pair of chrome 8" strokes and a pair of 12" chrome strokes..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> pm a price for a pair of chrome 8" strokes and a pair of 12" chrome strokes..


pm sent


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

How many O-ring do the BMH Fat Sticks have?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

...and what is a set of chrome ones going for? Also, I asked earlier, I believe, but I was looking at some "mini" coils for these. What tonnage are those coils rated at for the Fat Sticks?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

how long is this price going to be like this and whats the price to add 1 more pump shipped to 60430


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Big M, I wanna make sure I get my key chain when I roll through!!!!


----------



## 2012scionxb (Feb 16, 2012)

how much additional for accumulators?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T T T_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

-NO NAME- said:


> How many O-ring do the BMH Fat Sticks have?


all our cylinders are triple o-ring :cheesy:


-NO NAME- said:


> ...and what is a set of chrome ones going for? Also, I asked earlier, I believe, but I was looking at some "mini" coils for these. What tonnage are those coils rated at for the Fat Sticks?


what size :dunno:



DJ Englewood said:


> how long is this price going to be like this and whats the price to add 1 more pump shipped to 60430


april 15th i think.. pm sent :cheesy:



lowlinc93 said:


> Hey Big M, I wanna make sure I get my key chain when I roll through!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

2012scionxb said:


> how much additional for accumulators?


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*YO YO YO.. WHATS UP HOMIES.:wave:. JUS LETTING YOU KNO TO GET YOUR ORDERS IN.. THE TAX SALE IS COMING TO A END.:happysad:. APRIL 16TH.:cheesy:. SO GET IT WHILE ITS HOT..:shocked: & I JUS WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES THAT PLACED YOUR ORDER ALREADY.:thumbsup:. THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE.. WE ARE JUS A SMALL COMPANY DO'N OUR BEST TO GET OUT ALL YOUR ORDERS ASAP.:biggrin:.

THANKS.. BMH*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (_choices of gear size #9 or #11_)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (_your choice_)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (_your choice_)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (_your choice_)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

*Complete kit $980.00


*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

GOT ANY PICS OF MY SETUP YET IM GETTING ANXIOUS :run:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking for 4 polished LV dumps, 12" chrome cylinders, 10" chrome cylinders, set of reverse cups, set of front cups, and donuts.

Pm me the info.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

3onthetree said:


> Looking for 4 polished LV dumps, 12" chrome cylinders, 10" chrome cylinders, set of reverse cups, set of front cups, and donuts.
> 
> Pm me the info.


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn, hope I got enough time to get my return back! I wanna get in on this deal. Can you PM me what this kit would be sent to 86004? I want 8's front, 12's back, #11's, and 6 switches. Thanks BMH


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> all our cylinders are triple o-ring :cheesy:
> 
> what size :dunno:


Sorry, bro, 8-inch. Unless you guys make 6-inchers.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

KingDavid said:


> Damn, hope I got enough time to get my return back! I wanna get in on this deal. Can you PM me what this kit would be sent to 86004? I want 8's front, 12's back, #11's, and 6 switches. Thanks BMH


pm sent 


-NO NAME- said:


> Sorry, bro, 8-inch. Unless you guys make 6-inchers.


yes we do.. 6'' or 8'' chrome 100$ pr.:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


>


:420:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Is it possible to get this kit in a whammy tank kit sent to 74110


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

trealcha said:


> Is it possible to get this kit in a whammy tank kit sent to 74110


yep.. jus add 150$ to the price of the kit


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Do ur thing fam! Keep up the good work.


THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*YO YO YO.. WHATS UP HOMIES.:wave:. JUS LETTING YOU KNO TO GET YOUR ORDERS IN.. THE TAX SALE IS COMING TO A END.:happysad:. APRIL 16TH.:cheesy:. SO GET IT WHILE ITS HOT..:shocked: & I JUS WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES THAT PLACED YOUR ORDER ALREADY.:thumbsup:. THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE.. WE ARE JUS A SMALL COMPANY DO'N OUR BEST TO GET OUT ALL YOUR ORDERS ASAP.:biggrin:.
> 
> THANKS.. BMH*_


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

I need the ball joint extenders for a 1998 lincoln town car and trailing arms, How Much?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> I need the ball joint extenders for a 1998 lincoln town car and trailing arms, How Much?


200$ raw... 250$ chromed.. 1" or 2"... you want upr or lwr trail'n arms .. upr 150$ raw.. 225$ chrome.. lwr 185$ raw.. 265$ chrome


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Man ,Again I would like to Thank everyone for your business. We never expected this high a volume on these kit sales in an economy this poor... The whole crew here at BMH appreiactes what you have done for our business. We sold over 150 Tax Specials which ends this Saturday. So get'em before it's gone...

I know 2 people that will be happy when this sale is over...O.J and the UPS man !!!!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Man ,Again I would like to Thank everyone for your business. We never expected this high a volume on these kit sales in an economy this poor... The whole crew here at BMH appreiactes what you have done for our business. We sold over 150 Tax Specials which ends this Saturday. So get'em before it's gone...
> 
> I know 2 people that will be happy when this sale is over...O.J and the UPS man !!!!!!!


I think especially OJ


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sup riders.:wave:. only two more days.:run:. to get your tax time kit 2 pump st chrome w/pwr balls 980$ :cheesy:
get it while its hot..:naughty:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup riders.:wave:. only two more days.:run:. to get your tax time kit 2 pump st chrome w/pwr balls 980$ :cheesy:
> get it while its hot..:naughty:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Man ,Again I would like to Thank everyone for your business. We never expected this high a volume on these kit sales in an economy this poor... The whole crew here at BMH appreiactes what you have done for our business. We sold over 150 Tax Specials which ends this Saturday. So get'em before it's gone...
> 
> I know 2 people that will be happy when this sale is over...O.J and the UPS man !!!!!!!



shyt i'm happy, cant wait to see my kit :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sup riders.:wave:. only one more day.:run:. to get your tax time kit 2 pump st chrome w/pwr balls 980$ :cheesy:
get it while its hot..:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sup riders.:wave:. today is the last day to take advantage of this great deal.:run:. get your tax time kit 2 pump st chrome w/pwr balls 980$ :cheesy:
get it while its hot..:naughty:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for all my gears u have ported and tricked out bro;;[RON];;;i really appreceiate u taken da time to work on them;;i will keep them cumming bro;;;


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

You mean Coming.....This aint no porn OG Al....you got to much sex on the brain...... Although they are the MONEY SHOT...lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup fam keep it up homies no ****


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You mean Coming.....This aint no porn OG Al....you got to much sex on the brain...... Although they are the MONEY SHOT...lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You mean Coming.....This aint no porn OG Al....you got to much sex on the brain...... Although they are the MONEY SHOT...lol


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

need a price on 3 competition pumps. not the full kit. shipped to 33598.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Don Pedro said:


>


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_what up homies.:wave:. the tax time special is now over.:happysad:. thanks for all your orders & your patients.. we are trying to get out all your orders a.s.a.p.:run:. thanks BMH _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

purolows 72 mc said:


> need a price on 3 competition pumps. not the full kit. shipped to 33598.


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


>


ham.. no burger.. grilled no chees..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ham.. no burger.. grilled no chees..


Pro ...No pane
Kool ade no sugar. 
Shit ....NO TOILET PAPER


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Pro ...No pane
> Kool ade no sugar.
> Shit ....NO TOILET PAPER


_Fuck it Ron, you can get a job as a dog catcher.:rofl:_


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## 88wagon (Jul 16, 2011)

Ehh big m this erik from alaska juss did an order with u.. I picked up an adel 2 from my homie and the wiring only came wit 1 white wire does it need 2 wires or juss the one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

88wagon said:


> Ehh big m this erik from alaska juss did an order with u.. I picked up an adel 2 from my homie and the wiring only came wit 1 white wire does it need 2 wires or juss the one


jus the 1wire will be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------

